
Innisfil Ontario saves $8M yearly using Uber as alternative to public transit - robmaceachern
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/innisfil-uber-public-transit-1.4577331
======
aurizon
This is a very good idea. It works quite well for Innisfil, and may well be
the real future of Uber in many places?

